# Scooter



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

Can anyone suggest a reputable company to rent a motor scooter from, one that has newer up to date scooters in Chiang Mai?

txs


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

'Reputable' - very important these days. There's a scam (not necessarily in CM) where a bike is hired, then returned, only for the hire outfit to claim damage was done and outrageous sums demanded. Of course the hirer discovers that the insurance didn't come close to covering the costs involved, and when he makes a fuss the tame policeman appears, and it's "cough up, or jail". So beware.

Ever since you posted I've been trying to remember the name of a place - just came back to me.

Run by two Brits (Tony and Jeff) - check out the website... they've got a good reputation in town, been there for years. Rent out scooters and bigger bikes.

Just inside the moat in the old city, 17 Ratchamankha Rd. Tel 053207124


----------



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the information, I do appreciate it. I have booked marked the website for future use. Last time I was in CM I rented from a guy who was from Australia, no problems, but the bike was older and not in the greatest of condition, this time I want something more substanial.


----------



## idevelop (Sep 22, 2009)

IMO, I would use one from your hotel you are staying at.. Im guessing they would have some for rent.. Sometimes better not to use the street vendors in regards to rentals on anything.


----------



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

idevelop said:


> IMO, I would use one from your hotel you are staying at.. Im guessing they would have some for rent.. Sometimes better not to use the street vendors in regards to rentals on anything.


Yes, you make a good point there.

txs


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

idevelop said:


> IMO, I would use one from your hotel you are staying at.. Im guessing they would have some for rent.. Sometimes better not to use the street vendors in regards to rentals on anything.


Indeed - which is why the OP asked for recommendations. Not everyone stays in hotels, and I can think of very few that actually rent out their own bikes (and if they do they are usually more expensive). Hotels (or as often as not the doorman or a receptionist) mostly have contacts they work with, for a commission. Not necessarily the most reputable or safe, but the ones that give the biggest kickback.


----------

